# 14" Logan Steady



## shott8283 (Aug 11, 2016)

posted in the classifieds but figured id drop a thread here incase anyone has one or know of one.  in need of a 14" steady for a logan.   thanks!


----------



## John1957 (Dec 14, 2016)

Do you still have steady rest for14"


----------



## John1957 (Dec 14, 2016)

shott8283 said:


> posted in the classifieds but figured id drop a thread here incase anyone has one or know of one.  in need of a 14" steady for a logan.   thanks!


----------

